# Willard Bay Island Location?



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I just put a new Lowrance HDS 7 on my boat with a built in GPS. I'd like to put in a waypoint for the submerged island out from the South Marina. If you have the actual GPS coordinates for the island and wouldn't mind sharing that information with me, I'd appreciate it. If you don't want to post on an open forum, please feel free to PM the information to me. Thanks.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Gotta love google search.

I just brought this info up dubob..



> We asked Tom Pettengill, DWR coordinator for sport fishing, to respond. He fishes Willard often and has great success fishing around "the island," which is indeed submerged. It's just a plateau up off the bottom. Below is Tom's response:
> 
> "I have friends who still cannot find the island. With a boat equipped with a fish finder, I used to go almost straight out of the South Marina, going north and a little east. You need to be able to see the eastern most boat ramp, looking back into the entrance from the S. Marina. Keep running in a line with that sight picture behind you for a mile. With an eye on your fish finder when the bottom starts coming up from about 20 feet you are close. Once it started to shallow up I new I was in the area and I'd just slow down and start looking.
> 
> Now, with a GPS, I can come at the island from any direction. *The coordinates for the island are: Lat: N 41degrees 22.018 minutes and Lon: W 112 degrees 05.423 minutes.* Depending on the military deflection this will put him on top of the island or close.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks sawsman. I'll program that in today. I also plugged that information into Google Earth and found Tom's directions spot on. Those coordinates are exactly 1 mile from the mouth of the South Marina channel on a heading of 138.30 degrees. -|\O-


----------

